# New woodworking project.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

some photos mirrors flank the Fireplace, thats why you're seeing everything twice.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The hardest part was getting the stain job to match the existing cabs in the room. The existing cabs are QS white oak, the new cabs are flat sawn red oak.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for looking. hope you like it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Tha, tha, that's all folks. :wink:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## Dorlerolyat (Oct 10, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Fatmansat (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, fantastic craftsmanship, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments.:yes:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Your work looks great. Thanks for sharing. 

What are your walls made out of? Is that wall paneling cut diagonally, or something else?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Rockstar, 
The walls are 1" thick tongue and grove cedar. We installed it 
many years ago on an angle. Several years ago we 'white washed' 
it with light beige watered down paint that we ragged on. 
We redid it again about two years ago.
It looks nice in person as the natural
cedar hue still glows through the paint.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Good idea, and it looks great.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks rockstarr, I want to point out that the cedar was natural, it had no
finish on it, so it allowed the paint to penetrate slightly, as well as the natural
wood tone to show through. 
If anyone wants directions on how to do it, I'll be happy share how we did it.
BtW...we were afraid of ruining the wood and the look of the room, but after
making the commitment to do it, discovered it was somewhat forgiving.

Here is more pics, You can see the 'under neither wood tones' that we 
like, that made it unique...this would have not been possible 
if we just painted it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I can also take a pic of the other wall across from the TV 
with the big window...The window part has no cedar, so we just pained
it with the same color that we used to white wash the cedar...around the
window is the cedar. 

Here is the other one I have, I couldn't do them together ?

Thanks to all for your interest.


----------



## Xykess (Oct 15, 2014)

It looks great. Nice job


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks xykess, yesterday I spray painted the lamp and gave it a red shade.
It looks so cute.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Love your knack for decorating!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just admiring your work and noticed the pictures on your wall, my mom had the two on the left also, they bring back great memories.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Big Jim and Startingover. I try and decorate with memorabilia.
Everything on this TV mantle has a story, and is family heirlooms.
Same thing with our FP mantle, everything on it has meaning.
Jim, My Father-in-law painted those two pics for me in the 1980's
The other Pic, that I call the cottage he painted in the early 1940's

Someone pointed out to me, "what a great way to have a mantle in a room...Just because you don't have a FP, doesn't mean you can't have a mantle! Everyone has a TV!
A lot of people put these TV's over a FP mantle...I did the opposite.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, THis is my favorite painting...,'The cottage,' I bought the" little woodworker " for my hubby, and placed him on the cabinet --he's walking
home to the cottage after a hard days work...I'm inside the cottage cooking him a great dinner.:laughing:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is fantastic, your Father-in-law is very talented. The two pictures on the left are the ones I was talking about, if they aren't the same ones they are so close it is unreal.

That means a lot having things with a history especially a family history, it gives a person a warm feeling seeing and remembering each one. Thanks for sharing.


----------

